# Broadened my horizons a little . . .



## Canon Fan (Oct 11, 2004)

Over the weekend I decided to finally take my photo equipment to the next level by taking several steps backwards in time! I purchased a Canon AE-1 "Black" body, a Canon AE-1P (silver) w/50mm f/1.4, 50mm f/1.8, and a Canon 2x converter. I guess the next step will be some IR and Velvia to go back to school for awhile. I'm starting to miss the thrill of film!

Most likely the AE-1P will be a christmas present for my 12 year old sister in-law (who is already quite the shutterbug with a P&S disposable), but I do need to test it first right?!


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 12, 2004)

Well, the AE-1P were well built and if it doesn't have the perennial shutter squeak, then the only thing to worry about is the battery.  Even so, with a shutter squeak, it will perform well.

Congrats on the new black body AE1.  I've had two A1 black bodies, I sold one and the other one needs repair, I still shoot with my AE1.  They're great cameras and you can't go wrong with the lenses.


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 12, 2004)

Ya I searched for quite awhile to find one's "without" the proverbial squeak. Hopefully they didn't lie! Even so it seems not too big of a deal to repair. Information and people willing to fix them seems abundant. Darn skippy about the lenses though. You can get some really fast optics pretty durn cheap out there. Lot's of junk also though  Guess it's just like anything else really.


----------

